# Homemade Offset Smoker



## goat (Nov 5, 2007)

Here is a smoker that I built for my son for Christmas in 2003.  I sent it to college with him.


----------



## flagriller (Nov 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## squeezy (Nov 5, 2007)

I love it! That is one funky/functional design ... bet it works just fine too!
Did ya get 'er painted?


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Nice smoker there, did you get a chance to break it in before sending it off?


----------



## cajun_1 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great lookin' smoker  ..  Gonna get some Q-View from it ?


----------



## cowgirl (Nov 5, 2007)

That's a nice smoker goat.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'll bet your son is a real popular guy!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 I do not remember any of my college mates even knowing how to cook.


----------



## goat (Nov 5, 2007)

I have never painted a pit except with smoke.  We did christen it prior to him taking it to college.  I built myself one after that where is where a lot of my q view originates.  I did have to modify that pit with some better tires.  
Cowgirl, I thought if I furnished the bbq pit, perhaps some others could furnish the meat.  I do not know where I came up with that crazy idea.


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 5, 2007)

Man that looks like one heavy duty smoker Goat! Bet they never staved at that school and the boy was probably the most popular kid at school!


----------



## gramason (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks good. Cool lookin smoker.


----------



## rip (Nov 5, 2007)

That's a good lookin smoker, like the way you did the firebox.


----------



## moltenone (Nov 6, 2007)

who graduated first??
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Mark


----------



## goat (Nov 6, 2007)

RIP the firebox is 1/4 inch pipe as is the rest of the pit.  The firebox has a grill in it for hamburgers, steaks, etc.
moltenone, I just went to school when my brother was sick.


----------



## Deer Meat (Nov 6, 2007)

That is a fine lookin smoker, I'll bet your son gained alot of buddys while at school.


----------



## richtee (Nov 6, 2007)

Interesting design, there Goat. Hmmm...HMMM! 
 <Oh gosh...noooo! ...finish yer first project...Argh!>


----------

